# Superworms?



## Cheshire Gleam

I bought some superworms for my mice today. There were none labeled as mealworms unless they were freeze dried, which I'm guessing are less nutritious (correct me if I'm wrong)? I thought they were just jumbo mealworms until I looked up whether they bite (they're strong and wriggly, so it kinda freaked me out) but they were termed as two separate things. I'm only planning on using them for a healthy treat, but are they actually safe for them? I fed one to my buck and he snatched it right away, whereas my doe was scared of it even after I stunned it. Was this a mistake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SilverWings

Guessing you got morio worms? Yes, they can bite. Probably not a good idea to feed them live if your mice do not kill them immediately. They have been known to chew through plastic containers so definitely don't leave them in your mouse cage unattended.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I'm not sure what they are besides superworms, that's what they're labeled as. I removed the head, so that's not the issue, I'm wondering if they're unhealthy, can make them sick, ect.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I looked up morio worms just now, and yes that's what they are.


----------



## Lilly

I feed freeze dried mealworms, probably not quite as nutritious as live but still go down well.

I would imagine that dead or beheaded superworms should be good as a treat too.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Morio worms are fine for adult mice. They bite, but not anything harmful. However, freeze dried mealworms are perfectly fine.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I'll try them next time then. Thanks


----------



## Torin

i also buy freeze dried. I've not fed morio worms before (are they just bigger, or are there other differences too?), but I often alternate in dried crickets, shrimp, and tubifex cubes.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

They're bigger and are more likely to bite, though it's only a pinch, or so I've heard. Not sure if there's anything else. I usually kill them first and haven't had any problems, they really like them. Those are also good ideas, I'll have to pick some up.


----------

